# Chick question



## Mickelca (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm new to raising chickens. I have 8 chicks around 6 and 7 weeks old. I have one that I'm concerned with as the feathers on the wings have not grown is. Is she sick or just behind the others?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think that's a he. The large red comb is pointing at it.

If it's eating, drinking acting normally I doubt peep is sick. It might be a genetic thing where it's slow to develop or it could be a genetic thing that will have it missing feathers all of the time.


----------



## Mickelca (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you for responding! He is eating and drinking normal. Glad to know he is ok!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd like to know what happens as baby grows into a big bird. I know there are some out there that have some wonky feathering and it stays that way.


----------



## Mickelca (Jun 25, 2020)

I will let you know! I hope he grows the feathers. He is our favorite!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That is most definitely, no doubt about it, 100% a rooster lol 
The comb is the biggest indicator in this particular case and as for the feathers on the shoulders...that's normal for a rooster to be behind on growth there too, everything is fine and on target, not to worry, you are doing great!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Mickelca (Jun 25, 2020)

Sylie said:


> That is most definitely, no doubt about it, 100% a rooster lol
> The comb is the biggest indicator in this particular case and as for the feathers on the shoulders...that's normal for a rooster to be behind on growth there too, everything is fine and on target, not to worry, you are doing great!
> 
> Keep us updated!


Thank you!


----------

